# Litterbox/pan



## Emiry (Nov 24, 2011)

It occurred to me that I have spent the last few months researching, and reading but I have yet to discover what people use for a litterbox/pan.
I know yesterdays news is recommended for the litter, and to avoid carefresh and other small litters, but what do you guys find works best for the litter box. Also where do you have yours placed in your cage/enclosure?


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

Paper towels and under his wheel, it catches all the umm.. run off.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I use disposable foil cookie sheets with fleece in them, placed under the wheels.


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

I use this:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Paula-Deen-Breading-Tray-Set-of-3/11015402
I know its a bit pricey but they are really good and last a long time!


----------

